
Facebook Plans to Build Its Own Operating System to Avoid Android - rohmanhakim
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ilkerkoksal/2020/01/30/facebook-plans-to-build-its-own-operating-system-to-avoid-android/
======
verdverm
Good luck, I'd bet it ends up like windows mobile, super low install base.

